# Fishing Report with some great pics!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I just wanted to post a report and share these great pictures..... 2009 is going to be a great year...Typically, February is a pretty tough month of fishing for me (flyfishing and sightfishing) but this year has been exceptional...we did have a couple bad days on the full moon and that cold snap we had...

This will be last report for a while as I will be gone to the USVI for the next three weeks...I'll be home around mid-March.. just in time for the sheepshead, pompano, jack crevalleand cobia invasion...looking forward to that already..

Blue Heron Guide Service will be undergoing some major upgrades and good things are happening....the website is being upgraded.

I'll be able to accomodate nearshore trips this coming year for three anglers on a 23' foot fully rigged Hydra-Sports.










The Maverick Master Angler is having the power pole installed and some other nice upgrades...

I have upgradedthe reels and rodswith some nice new equipment for my anglers to fish with..

I'm working with Capt. Paul and Joe Z on a tv commercial to help support their excellent fishing show which does so much good for our area and our anglers, I want to support them.

Anyway, enough about all of that, here are some pics of all the good times and the fishing lately.. 

I hope you enjoy them.










Here's a father and son trip...what a trip... first we loaded the boat with trout around the 3 mile bridge.. then light tackle action on the bonita... great day for Nick and Nicky. Nothing like watching a Dad help his son land his first big saltwater fish..










Another fish for Nicky.. we had some great days flyfishing for the bo-bos....they really were thick this year and we had some great weather..didn't take enough pics with my camera.










Next trip, we took the Maverick 18 miles out to target Amberjack and Grouper, we didn't have big enough tackle. There are some monster aj's on the reefs right now..millions of red snapper...fun seeing them, catching them and releasing them in shallow water.










On the way home, we also found a huge school of large bull reds busting baits on the surface by the Navy Base, how about that for a nice way to end the day..










Check out the smiles on thisguys face... his first bull redfish.. we caught these in the bay about 2 miles from where they live in GB!










Adam Glahn with another nice red.. these guys are already planning their spring trip with me for pompano and sheephead...

BTW..We hammered the trout at the bridge.. enough for a couplen nice dinners and we caught a few specks as well in the bayous. Specks released in February.. of course.










Ok, back to sightfishing.. look at the water in the background.. gotta love it... this was the perfect day.. every spot we stopped we caught fish.. these are my best clients..we always have a good day.. some people just have good karma...huge bluefish on topwater.. very cool.



















Sightfishing reds with the new Shallow Water Blue lens from Oakley in the Straightt Jacket frame.. my favorite glassess on loan to my favorite client..



















Melanie from Colorado flew in to visit her Dad and we had a great day.. here he is with his first redfish he ever caught in his life.. I can't tell you how thrilled we all were watching him fight and land this fish.. you had to be there. This was a great day..










I love this picture.. the water, the sky, the angler smiling.. what a view from my office...welcome to Pensacola.. get ready..here come some bull reds...

Finally, I spent Monday in the shallow water with my friend Eric.. Eric poled me around in my boat and I got to fish a little bit...This 33 inch fish was tailing in 12 inches of water and we got three strikes out of the deal before I finally hooked her up... she was like pac-man charging at the bait.. gulping.. we were both laughing like little kids.. it was awesome.



















Thanks Eric.. another great day on the water...

Hope you enjoyed the pics and the stories..see you guys in about a month...I should have some great underwater shots from the USVI diving trip.

BTW.. Blue Heron Guide Service has a facebook page now and so do I ... there are some great underwater pics on my page..look me up!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats a great pic. Thanks for the report and all the pics.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, sounds great, good luck, and thanks for the pics


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Report and pics Bob,,,,, thanks for sharing,,,,,


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding pictures! If those don't make you want to come visit Pcola I don't what could!

Linda


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

great report with some super pics as usual:clap The one of the flyrod on the front tdeck is definity nice. Mag cover material:clap good luck on the trip


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

nice post, wish i could find some reds like that haha


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Have fun in the islands. I've been there a couple times and there is some great snorkling/diving to be had there. Which island are you going to?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job keep em catchin and keep em smilin.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of your kind words... I enjoy sharing the pictures and the stories of the people that go with them, I am glad that people like to view them...that's what the PFF is all about.. sharing good times on the water...and good info.

See you guys on the water in mid - March!

Pompano, cobia, jacks, sheephead... I am pumped to put the new gear and equipment to work....let's go get 'em!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch Bob, I recognize the guy in front of the poling platform,think I've seen his pics somewhere; what's his name?


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the pm's guys.. I look forward to taking you fishing when I get back... we will light 'em up!

I'm off to catch a flight to the Caribean.....see you guys soon. maybe I'll post some diving pics...


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job as always Capt!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice Work BobO. That Hydra-Sport looks quite familiar.... Don't work too hard on your trip.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. I needed that. A good reminder of whyI love it here. SHB


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice add.:boo


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome Redfish / bull reds on the front end !!!!

Sweet trip.......maybe I should'nt sell my boat


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are some great looking Red Fish!! Good job you guys!!

Great photography!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a good trip all around.:clap

Thanks for posting the report


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch thanks for the pics. Did she chatch any of those Reds on the fly rod?


----------

